# The Bomb: A Nuclear Weapons Documentary



## FastTrax (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## palides2021 (Nov 17, 2022)

Thanks for sharing this, @FastTrax . This is a long video, so will look later. I used to work in radiology research, so anything radiation is always interesting.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 18, 2022)

The pleasure is mine palides2021 It is a very interesting subject. It's destructive capabilities are quite sobering. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Been There (Nov 19, 2022)

There’s only one reason to have nuclear weapons, they are a great way to secure a country’s sovereignty. “You fire one at us and we will fire one right back at you.” It’s like playing Black Jack and having a push.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 17, 2022)

Been There said:


> There’s only one reason to have nuclear weapons, they are a great way to secure a country’s sovereignty. “You fire one at us and we will fire one right back at you.” It’s like playing Black Jack and having a push.



That's what MAD is all about.


----------

